# Solved: Hard Drive Replacement for Sony VAIO Desktop



## Chew1716 (Feb 21, 2010)

I am trying to replace the hard drive on my Sony VAIO VGC-VA10G and I am having a hard time. I started to disassemble the PC but ran into some difficulties in doing so without breaking something. Can anyone assist or point me in the right direction?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

See the users manual starting at page 105: http://www.docs.sony.com/release/VGCVA10G_11G.pdf


----------



## Chew1716 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Frank. I looked all over and couldnt find that thing. Wish me luck.


----------

